# Red Leather Interior Trimming - potential group buy.



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys

I have recently exchanged a couple of messages with Garth on here who is currently running a trimming service for forum members.

He is currently only providing black as this isn't something that he is doing for personal profit, so can't afford to be buying leather hide on the off chance that he may use it later down the line.

I have a red interior and wanted a few bits doing - Garth has mentioned that if there was enough concrete interest that he _*may*_ consider doing a short run of items in an alternative colour. This is not 100% yet, as he would still have to check which hide he can buy and whether it is a suitable colour match to OEM.

If you are interested could you please put your name down on here and what you would require doing. I would ask though that you only put your name down if you are genuinely interested in having something done, and only if you want something doing in red.

Ideally I'd like to go through him as the work looks excellent quality, isn't very costly and the money is going to a good cause.

Thanks.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Quick bump just in case anyone missed this.


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

cool - i'll have red door inserts and red door grab handles...


----------

